# Gabriel Gonzaga sig



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice work, don;t be afrain to cut off a bit of your fighter render though it will allow you more freedom with placement and make it look better sometimes.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Very nice work, don;t be afrain to cut off a bit of your fighter render though it will allow you more freedom with placement and make it look better sometimes.


Thanks man. I have been learning a lot from your tutorials lately.


----------

